

Assassin's Creed Pre-Order Offer Leaves Girl Gamers Out  - _kate_
http://rachaelcarmensimpson.wordpress.com/2011/11/16/amazon-leaves-girl-gamers-out-in-the-cold/

======
DanBC
> _“This is just proving that higher up someone thinks women don’t play games,
> and definitely don’t pre-order them.” said Eleanor._

If it's true that someone chose to not include female cloaks then that person
needs a slap.

But isn't it possible that no-one actually made the conscious decision to
exclude female gamers, and that they just didn't realise that the cloak came
in male and female versions?

~~~
asharp
Or that they initially thought it was unisex but when they actually tried it
on the female model the IK came out looking wrong in some obscure case. Or it
had unexpected tearing issues. Or they had a fixed release date and couldn't
get the female version finished in time, or .....

Still a stupid decision. They probably should have just scrubbed both. I'd
wait until we get word back from the publisher before trying to work out what
actually happened and if it was, in any way, dishonerable.

------
_kate_
The Huffington post version of the post includes an update about Amazon and
Ubisoft's response: [http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/rachael-
simpson/assassins-cr...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/rachael-
simpson/assassins-creed-pre-order-leaves-girls-out_b_1103908.html)

Basically, they sent download codes directly to those who complained but no
word on whether anything was actually changed.

